# academy



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

hey guys i dont really know which academy is real good so i want u guys to share your expirience or anyones you know about...i'd be really grateful....most probably em goin for the NUMCAT session in kips


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

abby said:


> hey guys i dont really know which academy is real good so i want u guys to share your expirience or anyones you know about...i'd be really grateful....most probably em goin for the NUMCAT session in kips


your choice is the best 1...........go for KIPS NUMCAT.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

what about only MCAT from kips?I am not interested in going to Islamabad.Is mcat equally good?


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

amerhch said:


> what about only MCAT from kips?I am not interested in going to Islamabad.Is mcat equally good?


yr i went to kips and they said NUMCAT is better coz they teach the whole book there


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

anas90 said:


> your choice is the best 1...........go for KIPS NUMCAT.


thnx yr that was such a relief buh em a bit worried cox most people are sayin that star would hve been a better choice.......which particularly made me double minded so why did u say NUMCAT is the best??


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

abby said:


> thnx yr that was such a relief buh em a bit worried cox most people are sayin that star would hve been a better choice.......which particularly made me double minded so why did u say NUMCAT is the best??


Typing like this^ is not allowed here. Please read our forum rules or your posts will be deleted. Thanks.

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/1219-posting-shorthand-not-allowed.html


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

abby said:


> thnx yr that was such a relief buh em a bit worried cox most people are sayin that star would hve been a better choice.......which particularly made me double minded so why did u say NUMCAT is the best??


because i joined KIPS NUMCAT & my experience was awesome there..

moreover in our times STAR had 40 days session only, whereas KIPS teaches for 3 months in NUMCAT, no matter if u want to join MCAT.....go for it, it's equally good.

but i'm saying all this about KIPS main campus Johar Town 30A & the Johar Town campus near to it because the most highly qualified teachers are teaching in main campuses like Sir Agha Baqir of Physics & Sir Arshad Elahi of Chemistry.

i can't say anything about other campuses with assurity, though test system is equally good in campuses all over the Punjab.


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

anas90 said:


> because i joined KIPS NUMCAT & my experience was awesome there..
> 
> moreover in our times STAR had 40 days session only, whereas KIPS teaches for 3 months in NUMCAT, no matter if u want to join MCAT.....go for it, it's equally good.
> 
> ...


thanks i appreciate your help and yeah i'm going to join Johar Town 30A campus by the way in which university did you get into?


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

what about kips gulberg campus?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

abby said:


> thanks i appreciate your help and yeah i'm going to join Johar Town 30A campus by the way in which university did you get into?


i'm studying in private, Central Park medical college lahore, affiliated to UHS, with which almost all of Punjab medical colleges are affiliated.


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

anas90 said:


> i'm studying in private, Central Park medical college lahore, affiliated to UHS, with which almost all of Punjab medical colleges are affiliated.


what was your MCAT score?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

abby said:


> what was your MCAT score?


it was not enough to take admission in government medical college.


----------

